# Seiko Skx 007 Question



## husain (Dec 20, 2004)

Hello, i got some question for people out there who love seiko diver.

my brother got me skx oo7 from singapore. on the back says 7S26-0020 / serial number 640532

i checked with the seiko production date calculator it says the watch produced in April 1996.

is it true that since the watche manufactured, from 1996 until now it sits in the showroom and no one buy it for 11 years!!

should i be happy or sad, 'cuz i know that the more old the watch, the more value on it.

kindly advise.

cheers


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hi Husain,

It will be a 2006 model I expect

The "6" @ the begining of the serial number indicates the year of manufacturer ends with a 6 and as the 7s26 has been in production for more than 10 years the 6 refers to 1996 or 2006


----------

